# Ordnernamen auslesen



## dPo2000 (4. November 2002)

Hallo,

hat jemand gerade zufällig ein Makro zu Hand welches nur die Ordnernamen ausliest anstatt den Ordnerinhalt ? Ich suche eine Möglichkeit das Problem in Excel oder Access zu lösen... Eine Googlesuche und die Suche auf einschlägigen Seiten brachte leider keinen Erfolg !

Danke !



MfG,
dPo


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. November 2002)

was genau meinst du mit "ordnernamen auslesen"? den ordnernamen von was?
eventuell bringt dich das filesystemobject da weiter. ansonsten schilder mal genauer, was du vorhast.


----------



## dPo2000 (5. November 2002)

Hallo,

also ich würde gern wissen ob jemand schonmal ein Programm geschrieben hat welches die Namen der Ordner aus einem bestimmten Verzeichnis ausliest.

Beispiel:

dir /s > list.txt

nur listet mir der DIR Befehl auch alle Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis aus. Ich hätte gern nur die Namen der Ordner (+ Unterordner) die in diesem Verzeichnis liegen...




MfG,
dPo


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. November 2002)

dazu hab ich schonmal ein tutorial geschrieben: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=22251

der vb-code davon müsste nur noch etwas angepasst werden, damit nur verzeichnisse ausgegeben werden, aber das ist eigentlich kaum noch arbeit. einfach jedes mal das FileAttr auf vbDirectory überprüfen und dementsprechend in die liste aufnehmen.


----------

